# First Sourdough thanks to Bassman!



## badfrog (Apr 11, 2010)

My first batch of sourdough is in an oiled bowl sitting in a warm spot on its first rise!
Thanks to lots of help from Bassman, I got my starter going (it finally "foamed up" after about 24 hrs!). I love sourdough, so I hope it comes out good...it should, I am following Bassmans white sourdough recipe to the "T"!
I will post qview as it progresses...


----------



## roller (Apr 11, 2010)

Good for you...


----------



## roller (Apr 11, 2010)

I am assuming that you are using self-rising flour ?


----------



## bassman (Apr 12, 2010)

Looking forward to some pics.  Seems like everyone is getting into sourdough these days.  It's definitely some good stuff.


----------



## badfrog (Apr 12, 2010)

all purpose...

Bassman, THANK YOU! just took 2 round loaves out of the oven...probably should have let it cool a little more before we cut into it (cam battery dead, so no qview
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






), BUT...it is sooooo good!!! I can see this becoming a weekly event around my house!

Jim


----------

